# $100 for this fish!



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Did anyone see this?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385444203

Someone put a bid of $100 for this short body female.....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There's nothing about that fish that makes it worth 100$... I wonder who would pay that much for it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

That's ridiculous! That poor fish!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> There's nothing about that fish that makes it worth 100$... I wonder who would pay that much for it.


I agree. It doesn't make any sense. The buyer and seller both rookies and haven't sold before.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Honestly, I have seen petstore bettas that I would rather pay $100 for.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, most people only see fins and colors and not the whole Betta. And some think if the price is high it must be good. Just look at the ridiculous prices people pay for "Designer Dogs" which is just a euphemism for mixed breed. :-(


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It's just terrible. Petstores *usually just petCo* sells EEs like in my avatar for $40! then they have the ridiculous mixes like HMEEDtPKCT male bettas for anywhere from 60-200 on online places and such. People only look at the tails, I agree.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Isn't that old saying: a fool and his money are easily parted?

I agree, I am not seeing a $100 fish there. I have no issues with spending hundreds of dollars on a fish, but I just can't see why you would on a fish of that quality.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I paid close to $60 for mine and i got him from a lady in FL


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Bettas seem way more expensive here in Oz compared to America so it is not unheard of to pay up to $15 for just a run of the mill veiltail. A HM that is not even of very good quality can easily go for $40-50. 

However, even in the land of expensive fish, I would consider $100 for the female in the OP to be excessive.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine also included shipping and handling


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There are definitely fish worth a hundred bucks, but the first thing I would look for is a clear picture. You can say it's the nicest fish in the world, but if I have no clear image there's no way I would ever buy it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Plus, look how short the body is...


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess the old saying is true... It's all in the eyes of the beholder. With that said I wouldn't buy him/her


----------



## CarCarGoVroom (Nov 20, 2013)

Someone bid on her!?!?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i saw a fluval filter for 1009.99. probably somebody added too many zeros.or they are plum crazy. you want to talk expensive? look up platinum arowana at aquarama 2007. was offered for sale for 200,000 uk.he is exquisite though. i would not buy a betta in a tank with that much crud on the bottom in the first place.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

With that picture, how much would you pay for that betta? 

me.....$15 max


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

It's probably a scam. In the horse industry, people run up prices on horses at auctions. They have pre-agreed upon prices that are less than the amount the horse "sells for". It allows the breeder and/or seller to say "my horse sold for $100,000", and the buyer to say "I have a $100,000 horse". People who don't know what's going on assume if the horse sold for that money it must be something special. That's not to say, they don't still pay a lot for the horse and if a legitimate buyer jumps in the deal may be off and the original bidder will have to be willing to pay more.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> It's probably a scam. In the horse industry, people run up prices on horses at auctions. They have pre-agreed upon prices that are less than the amount the horse "sells for". It allows the breeder and/or seller to say "my horse sold for $100,000", and the buyer to say "I have a $100,000 horse". People who don't know what's going on assume if the horse sold for that money it must be something special. That's not to say, they don't still pay a lot for the horse and if a legitimate buyer jumps in the deal may be off and the original bidder will have to be willing to pay more.


Yeah that sounds like what could be going on here


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

its up to 110 now


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> There are definitely fish worth a hundred bucks, but the first thing I would look for is a clear picture. You can say it's the nicest fish in the world, but if I have no clear image there's no way I would ever buy it.


Exactly. How can you sell something worth 100$ if you can't even show what it looks like. 

For all the buyer knows, it could be a totally different fish being sold!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Definite alarm bells - no feedback, blurry picture, dirty tank. Yurk.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like he created a second account to run up his bids... should we report this to aquabid I'm sure they rules.. Unless someone has literal mental problems to bid on a female fir 100$ that has nothing special about it except it's actually bad quality fish because it's short and it has a blurry pic in nasty tank/water


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

DatBetta said:


> Looks like he created a second account to run up his bids... should we report this to aquabid I'm sure they rules.. Unless someone has literal mental problems to bid on a female fir 100$ that has nothing special about it except it's actually bad quality fish because it's short and it has a blurry pic in nasty tank/water


You don't have any proof, so I wouldn't. Unless you have proof, there may just be someone out there who really wants this fish.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not I don't even know how


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

DatBetta said:


> Unless someone has literal mental problems to bid on a female fir 100$ that has nothing special about it except it's actually bad quality fish because it's short and it has a blurry pic in nasty tank/water


Also, I think that is a bit harsh. I mean, we have no idea if this is a legitimate purchase or not. But, if it is that was ridiculously unkind to say to them. It's also unkind to say about those who do have various mental ailments. 

People spend thousands of dollars on dogs that do not conform to breed standards. They buy them because they like them. It doesn't mean they have something mentally wrong with them. I'm sure the same goes for people who collect fish.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

i would never pay that much for that betta. the pic is so poor quality you cannot even get a good look at what you are getting


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thats a cull if Ive ever seen one. It doesn't even look hmpk, more like hm. Its pretty dishonest to even try to sell that fish, either give it away for free or cull. Id def pay 100 for a good quality fish though


----------



## ksamml (Jan 22, 2014)

Betta's are really expensive here in New Zealand, I've never seen one for under $17


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I agree! and our "good" ones are like $80 in pet shops
Its because the cost of importing and quarantine here is so high...its crazy when I see all these top quality fish on aquabid for $20-30, which is the average price for a common vt here lol


----------

